# Red Dun vs Red Roan??



## brookesloveofbaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I bought this two year old two weeks ago and her color has changed a lot in the time. Although I feel as though she is a roan because her legs are red to her knees then it roans out it also roan by the base of her tail. However she does have a dorsal stripe. I just want to hear what people have to say! Thanks!


----------



## rhavennah (Jun 19, 2012)

are either of her parents dun? if not, then she cannot possibly be a dun.

also, many horses exhibit dorsal stripes that are not real duns.

are either of her parents roan? roan is also a dominant gene and would have to be in one of the parents. 

i don't see any "roaning" except perhaps on her barrel in the outside shot...but if she has it there and the base of her tail, perhaps look into rabicano marked horses.


----------



## brookesloveofbaker (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't know about her parents as she was a rescue. Sorry they're not the best pictures I'll try to get more better ones.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't see either dun or roan from those pictures...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That is most definitely not a dorsal, it's countershading. So no, not dun.

As for roan, I don't see it, but I wouldn't completely rule it out until she has shed.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

She looks like a sorrel / chestnut to me...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The dorsal stripe definitely looks like countershading to me. The roaning isn't showing up well in the photos, but I can see it in the 3rd one. I imagine you can see it better in person!

So... not a red dun, but possibly red roan. Definitely chestnut/sorrel base.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty horse! Definitely not roan. Could be red dun, what color are the sire and dam?

http://www.mustangs4us.com/Horse Colors/roan.htm


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I personally don't see red dun or roan. I see a light chestnut.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can see a possibility of roan or rabicano maaaybe, but can you post pictures of her body without a flash so there isn't the glare on her hair?


----------

